# A port for RStudio



## mdg (Nov 26, 2014)

Is there any work being done on a port for RStudio?  I know there is a port for Shiny, but I am looking for a desktop version of RStudio.


----------



## kronk (Jan 21, 2015)

RStudio appear on FreeBSD? this is true?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2015)

No, somebody is asking for a port to be made.


----------



## mix_room (Jan 28, 2015)

While it is something completely different than RStudio, perhaps Pandas for python http://pandas.pydata.org/ might be an alternative.


----------



## setjmp (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll look it over, just checked this time for anything new on Bugzilla that might hint of RStudio and found no results that were relevent for "RStudio". Though if I missed something please share.


----------



## setjmp (Jun 9, 2015)

Well hard to tell still, though working through build errors. Definately requires Boost, MathJax, Pandoc. And a few other bits. It has /bin/bash scripts to automatically download them, however isn't running them. I installed those as spotted (MathJax simply a symlink to the install part at this point). ANd had to run one called Dictionaries. Got Pandoc installing right now (lots of haskel). I hope that is a build dependency though rather then run time. Though CMake seems to be progressing well getting to the build. Crossing fingers in hopes that it finishes and runs well (hehe, imagine that, though it does really happen on occasion). Then we'll see. And if it does well, shouldn't be bad to make a port for it.

Oops, that's the RStudio Server, another split that might be of interest too. Guess after all the haskel and "textlive-texmf" installs will try Desktop and see if the dependancies still require pandoc which required a lot. 

I'll post more soon


----------



## setjmp (Jun 9, 2015)

qt5-moc seems non-existant and required, qt5-core and qmake to. Seeing if there is a port on that in the works. Has anyone else looked at this to? Make sharing notes could get this very useful IDE to reality on BSD  I'll note more here and sorry if it's TMI... Though do or not, it's a trail more can run with if desired. Or more hopefully a few with input/insight to getting it up, and having it more useful for everyone.  *qt5-buildtools has it *


----------



## setjmp (Jun 9, 2015)

down to finding qt5-positioning and qt5-sensors , and it seems all other qt dependancies are already in ports/packages.


----------



## RichardET (Jul 2, 2015)

Its very interesting to me;  I have this IDE on my Linux, and Windows laptops;  I really like it.


----------



## Oko (Jul 2, 2015)

mix_room said:


> While it is something completely different than RStudio, perhaps Pandas for python http://pandas.pydata.org/ might be an alternative.


This is ridiculous post. RStudio is an IDE for R while math/py-pandas is a Python module for data mining much like science/py-scikit-learn is essentially a module for machine learning. Between both modules work like a charm on FreeBSD just like R if you don't mind using its own shell. We use them in a premier machine learning/data mining research lab.


----------



## gofer_touch (Jun 9, 2018)

And...years later.

What IDEs actually do work under FreeBSD? Apart from RKward (which is really nice), what are others using as an augment to the console to improve their workflows.


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 9, 2018)

gofer_touch said:


> What IDEs actually do work under FreeBSD? Apart from RKward (which is really nice), what are others using as an augment to the console to improve their workflows.


I use ESS inside Emacs.  For posterity, since this thread started, yuri@ added devel/RStudio to the ports tree [1].

[1] I have not tried it myself.


----------



## gofer_touch (Jun 9, 2018)

Cool! I plan to give RStudio a go. I've heard quite a lot about it actually. For some reason I wasn't aware that it was in the ports tree.


----------

